# Can't delete files of USB sticks



## Djungelurban (Mar 4, 2005)

I have this really weird problem... For some reason, I can't delete anything of any of my USB sticks. What happens is that if I plug a USB stick into the computer and delete the content it does appear to be deleted, but if I then reload the explorer window for the usb drive or plug it into some other device the files will still be there. Nothing was deleted. I have a USB HD too but that one works without any problems. Both USB sticks are FAT and for some reason I can't re-format them again... Anyone with a solution here?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

if your not worried about loosing anything on there, have you tried going into the disk management and formating it that way or format it on another computer?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the options that Madcatz suggested don't wotk you could try a 3rd party app like DBan or killdisk.


----------

